# cape style home insulating needs



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You need to air seal the attic and bring insulation up to minimum Code for location. If the exterior wall top plates are above the ceiling line, you need to seal them from delivering warm air to the junction. Ice dams: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-046-dam-ice-dam

Stack effect: http://www.wag-aic.org/1999/WAG_99_baker.pdf

Finding air leaks: http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021105092.pdf

Getting enough attic ventilation/insulation with existing sloped ceilings can be a problem. Have you looked into conditioned attics? http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-1001-moisture-safe-unvented-wood-roof-systems

Gary


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

You need to re-roof if you expect to get anywhere near R-49 with a cape. Once the roof is stripped to bare substrate (plywood) you'll want to install vented nailbase panels which look like this: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...oakdale-ct-greenbrier/images/3.1_roof_web.jpg

They are typically a polyisocyanurate foam board bonded to blocking for an air space and then a layer of either osb or plywood. Depending on the manufacturer you can get varying insulation, air space, and plywood thicknesses. Once those are installed you lay down new shingles.


----------

